# weird page shows up



## pitman (Apr 12, 2010)

Whenever I click on any link within the site I get this:





then I immediately reload and everything is fine.

Any idea what is causing this (it started yesterday IIRC)


----------



## TemperPro (Apr 12, 2010)

Have you tryed using a different web browser??


----------



## Jemlee (Apr 12, 2010)

Try clearing all history as well as cookies and dns cache.

Hope it helps.


----------



## arecus2000 (Apr 12, 2010)

GBAtemp works for me on Mozzila, does this happen on every page?


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 12, 2010)

arecus2000 said:
			
		

> GBAtemp works for me on Mozzila and how could you post this if you have that page.



He said that if he reloads it is fine


----------



## arecus2000 (Apr 12, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> arecus2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've editted it after I read it again.


----------



## Rydian (Apr 14, 2010)

It's giving you the headers as well, I'd remove that image since it displays cookie data somebody might possibly use to log into your account.

Anyways no clue why the forum would display header data, it's something to do with your browser.  What extensions?


----------

